# Finding music for Etude-Tableaux Op. 33 no. 4



## nphase (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey guys!
First of all, thanks for lettting me post, I just joined and I didn't realize a community like this existed, so... sweet!

Okay so.. for those of you familiar with the Etude-Tableaux (Op. 33, 39) set by Rachmaninov, you're surely aware that Rachmaninov wasn't fond of Op 33 No 4 and decided to remove it... and then decided to reinstate it later in op 39. Some call this op. 39, no 6, but this overlaps with another etude.

So my problem is, "op 39 no. 6" is sitting in the spot of op. 33 no. 4 in my recording by Ashkenazy. Unfortunately, there is another op. 39 no 6, and clearly its not the same piece.

Now that I want to play Op. 33 no. 4, it's hard to know which, if any, editions actually include this piece in the score.

The piece in question: 




If anyone knows where I can purchase score for this specific etude, or of a book wit hthis etude in it, PLEASE let me know! I'm dying to find it!

Thanks in advance!


----------

